# Bro, Breh, Bruh, or Brah?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Bro









Breh









Bruh









Brah










Bra


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Bruv


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the option for "Ugh"?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

None.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I second Bruv.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I use bro and brah ironically and that's about it.

I call my brother frobro sometimes but that's a weird injoke.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I use bro and brah ironically and that's about it.


I use bras ironically :um


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

ill pass on em all thx


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> I use bras ironically :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Homes. Why aren't the homies getting represented here?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bro is too mainstream.

Breh sounds too surfer.

Bruh sounds like you're congested.

Bra/Brah could be mistaken for brassiere. I don't wish to address others as undergarments.

I stick with homeslice, homediggety, and "hey you."


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I like broski, broseph, or /b/rother.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Where is the option for ''None of the above''?
I have only sisters, no brother. I don't like to be called that. It's fake.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bra means good in Swedish. Just sayin'.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

i use bru


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Broski
Broreo
Broska


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Dudebro


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The only person I call bro is my brother, because you know, he's literally my brother. Kinda logical I reckon.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Broseidon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Brotorious


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The original 'bros'.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have never heard of "Breh" or "Bruh" until this thread.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I HATE this!


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


>


Ha! That kid looks like someone I used to be friends with


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I use bro and brah ironically and that's about it.
> 
> I call my brother frobro sometimes but that's a weird injoke.


Same here, but I never really do both in a serious or frequent manner.

I do say "man" a lot, though... which bugs my online, sexually confused friend who wants to be referred to as a girl... but it's a hard habit to break when you're used to doing it with somebody.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Yeah, I'm guilty of "man" and "dude."


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I know a guy that says bruh all the time and definitely looks the pic. lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I say bro and brah ironically with friends, but it happens so often that it's become habit, so now it's unintentionally shifted from a joke to actually just saying it unironically.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I say bro and brah ironically with friends, but it happens so often that it's become habit, so now it's unintentionally shifted from a joke to actually just saying it unironically.


I hate it when that happens. You become what it was you were mocking. I did that with epic a few years ago, now it's part of my vocabulary.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought the thread was about how you pronounced "bro" and voted Brah before looking at the pictures, now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Spongiform Brovine encephalopathy


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

If you say any of those, you're a dickhead.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I never wear a bra.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Broth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Brahvado


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Bro-Magnon.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Josh Brolin and Adrien Brody.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Brodacious


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Brougham.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You hurt my feelings bruh ;(


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I say bruh. I don't care if I'm a dickhead for it. :lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Peregrínus said:


> I say bruh. I don't care if I'm a dickhead for it. :lol


It's the best kind of broism.

http://surf.transworld.net/broism-dictionary/



Peregrínus said:


> Broth


:lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Arkiasis said:


> If you say any of those, you're a dickhead.


If you label people based on the use of 1 word, you're a dickhead.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> It's the best kind


Confused by that statement.

Edit: never mind I see aha


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

brohanis brahms


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually I've taken to saying brethren now jokingly too. 

example:

dost thou even hoist, brethren?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brodems...:bah

I don't use it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


>


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mochyn said:


> I never wear a bra.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

boyo

_noun_ WelshIrish_informal_

noun: *boyo*; plural noun: *boyos*


 *1*. 
a boy or man (used chiefly as a form of address).
"how's it going, boyo?"


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bro, or broseph.. almost exclusive used for my 3 brothers in real life. Everyone else is "dude", be they man or woman.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

people here say 'bro'


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I hate it when that happens. You become what it was you were mocking. I did that with epic a few years ago, now it's part of my vocabulary.


Epic always annoys me too.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I get called bro or brother sometimes. Its mostly our kid though, thats the slang peolle use in te city I live.



lisbeth said:


> Bruv


Bruv is london slang init?


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

k brah, cool brah


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

broheim

(not rly)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

brahtwurst


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

old sport


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> brahtwurst


Encyclopedia Brotannica


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

None should be an option. One of the dumbest trends on the internet.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm aging myself again but when I grew up in the 70's all my dad's hippy friends were just like "Hey man", "pass it, man", "see ya man". Didn't sound nearly as stupid.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

So Tactless said:


> None should be an option. One of the dumbest trends on the internet.


Why don't you just get with the brogram and accept this "dumb" trend. Yeah I used brotation marks.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I prefer "chap"


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ew. Bro sounds so fratty boyish.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I use brah jokingly. Hey brah, whattup brah, later brah. Only in text tho, it's slightly less lame than in person.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hootie and the Brofish.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a _brother, man, dude, guy_ guy.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Hootie and the Brofish.


I'm just sitting back and enjoying this thread with a bag of brotato chips.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm just sitting back and enjoying this thread with a bag of brotato chips.


I'm thinking about turning on the TV and watching a little How I Met Your Brother.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'm thinking about turning on the TV and watching a little How I Met Your Brother.


Oh the CBS sitcom featuring the lead character Ted Brosby?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Oh the CBS sitcom featuring the lead character Ted Brosby?


That's the one. Maybe a few episodes of Game of Brones, too.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> That's the one. Maybe a few episodes of Game of Brones, too.


Dude that show is so good...every episode gives me a full on broner


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Dude that show is so good...every episode gives me a full on broner


It does have a lot of hot bromance going on.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> It does have a lot of hot bromance going on.


Man how long can we keep this broing on? I'm almost running out of brocabulary.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Man how long can we keep this broing on? I'm almost running out of brocabulary.


I'm thinking about going to the store anyway. I'm going to shop for some garden bromes to decorate my yard with.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

All my friends know the brorider. The brorider is a little higher. Brorider drives a little slower. Brorider is a real goer. Brorider knows every street, yeah. Brorider is the one to meet, yeah. Brorider don't use no gas now. Brorider don't drive too fast...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you guys seen that movie, The Last of the Brohicans?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> oh erm.. was that the guy that was in Brocean's Eleven? :con


lol, Daniel Day Lewis is in the Broxer.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

mark101 said:


> oh erm.. was that the guy that was in Brocean's Eleven? :con


I'm not sure, but he was in My Brother Jonathan.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Ah yeah, cheers bruv, I was thinking of the chap from Meet Broe Black :mum


Brahd Pitt?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Branthony Bropkins was good in that one.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, that to.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

As good as Jack Black's performance in the School of Brock.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

This thread is bruhmusing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Brahmazing. Bruhlicious. Brahlacious. Brahsome. And brotrageous.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> brahtwurst





crimeclub said:


> Encyclopedia Brotannica


Eating brahtwurst, while reading Encyclopedia Brotannica, lighting a Cuban brogie, and watching The Brahdfather.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Yup, I'm ready to broldcock my computer, brahmigo.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

zomgz said:


>


Is she sipping on bromato juice?

edit: looks like water, nvm.

(Gross, bromato juice can be considered white I guess if you're thinking in a gross-minded way.)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^But it could be Brahsani. Or Brehvian. Or Brahquafina.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> ^Brahmazing. Bruhlicious. Brahlacious. Brahsome. And brotrageous.


Brow. Jew are brawesome. I'm bruhnna bro browling brough.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Right, all of those BRAnds have fancy water brottles!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Brotally.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

So a few months ago I got bromoted to a manager brosition due to being a little more broactive with my work-broformance, and extra broficient with my paper work (more of a 'brogram-coordinator' if I were to brehk it down specifically) and this brosition allows me to fire and hire any bromosapien if I need. So last week one brahblem-staff that I've brotally been looking for a reason to let bro finally broke the rules big time. I decided to brow up on his shift with no prior brotice to see what exactly broes on when he's on shift. I found him sitting with his laptop playing World of Brocraft and DRINKING a few brewskies. Clearly against brotocol and just an all around brotesque display of unbrofessionalism. So I decided to just bro for it and broceeded to fire him on the spot. 

This is all true by the way, no fabrocations.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Way to take brommand of the situation! :high5

"unbrofessionalism" :teeth


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

What about broski.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Portmanbro


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Ew. Bro sounds so fratty boyish.


I couldn't agree more. Using "bro" or any variation of it just annoys the he** out of me. I always associate that word with d**che bags and people who are full of s***. And I don't say that in a stereotypical sense, I say it from experience. Even if a person isn't one of those and uses it I still get turned away, except for the rare few who can pull it off. The only acceptable form of the word for me would be the entire word "brother", or if the guy is actually related to you and really is your "bro".


----------

